# carte factice / dummy card



## Lost Wolf

Salut!

Am o problema intr-o traducere - nu stiu care este termenul din romana pentru "dummy card" (eng). In franceza se spune "carte factice", daca va ajuta cu ceva. Dupa cum se vede, nu prea sunt expert in calculatoare.

Si contextul din franceza : "Retirez le tirroir contenant la carte factice".

Multumesc pentru ajutor!
LW


----------



## Trisia

Pe lângă propoziție, crezi că ne-ai putea da ceva informații despre text în general? De unde e, la ce componente se referă...? (inițial m-am gândit că o fi cardul SD de plastic din cititorul de carduri de la un laptop de exemplu, dar am căutat fraza pe net și pare sa se refere la telefoane?

Nu știu cum se traduce, o să mai caut. Recunosc faptul că probabil aș fi lăsat "cardul/cartela din plastic" sau așa ceva.


P.S. În fereastra unde scrii textul (apasă "Go Advanced" în loc de "Post Quick Reply" ai sus diacriticele, în formă de butoane.


----------



## Lost Wolf

Trisia said:


> Pe lângă propoziție, crezi că ne-ai putea da ceva informații despre text în general? De unde e, la ce componente se referă...? (inițial m-am gândit că o fi cardul SD de plastic din cititorul de carduri de la un laptop de exemplu, dar am căutat fraza pe net și pare sa se refere la telefoane?
> 
> Nu știu cum se traduce, o să mai caut. Recunosc faptul că probabil aș fi lăsat "cardul/cartela din plastic" sau așa ceva.
> 
> 
> P.S. În fereastra unde scrii textul (apasă "Go Advanced" în loc de "Post Quick Reply" ai sus diacriticele, în formă de butoane.




Textul se referă la MP3 playere, e un articol din "Le Figaro". Cred că voi lăsa şi eu tot "cardul din plastic", nu cred că e nevoie să fie foarte exactă traducerea- dat fiind faptul că e un articol de ziar.

Uite că am pus şi diacritice.


----------



## farscape

Nu ştiu dacă există un termen consacrat în română pentru _dummy something_ dar poate că ar merge ceva similar cu termenul din franceză, în cazul de faţă *card/cartelă imitaţie* sau *replică*; sau variaţiuni pe aceeaşi temă, *imitaţie de card/cartelă*, *replica cardului/cartelei*.

Best,

PS: În principiu _dummy card_ desemnează o replică/imitaţie a unui card  (de memorie, de telefon, de PC) care este similar ca formă cu  originalul dar este nefuncţional sau are doar o funcţionalitate foarte limitată,  cum ar fi cea de_ by-pass_.


----------



## Trisia

Hmmmm. _Poate _"imitație de card/cartelă" (depinde ce e). "Card imitație" nu prea, și nici "replică" nu cred că aș folosi, pentru simplul motiv că n-aș înțelege nici eu despre ce e vorba, fie că aș citi un manual cu intrucțiuni, fie reviste (mai puțin dacă ar fi poze cu chestia respectivă). _Dummy card_ are sens și m-am gândit imediat la singurul pe care îl am chiar dacă nu știam termenul dinainte. "Imitație card/card imitație" nu prea e de sine stătător, ca să zic așa.


----------

